# Old Skool Lights...what happened :)



## gcbryan (Jun 25, 2011)

I was just thinking about the flashlights that were around when I was a kid (it's been awhile) and although I'm not nostalgic for the output or beam quality in many ways they were better than the lights of today.

They were cheap. They were a commodity. You picked one up and your thumb fell on the sliding side switch. Slide it up and you have light. Slide it down and you do not. I had an Eveready aluminum 2 D sized flashlight that had a sliding switch with a button in the middle. Press the button for a momentary switch and if you continued to need light just slide the switch.

Back (way back) when dashboards in cars were made of metal flashlights also had magnets on those switches. Many people simply placed their flashlight on the dashboard between the driver and passenger side of the car. Convenient! Of course they became a flying lethal projectile in an accident but there were no seat belts in those days so everything was a projectile anyway 

There were larger (9V) plastic camping lanterns that floated (and some even blinked).

Flashlights had decent run times in those days. Incand ate up the battery power but the bulbs were weak and the batteries were huge! Today some lights are so tiny it's hard to use them. No one would naturally hold a flashlight up like a cigar if it didn't have a tail switch or if they hadn't seen a cop on TV holding it that way!

Most people use flashlights for their ability to light up the immediate surroundings yet most lights are overpowered and due to throw aren't as well suited for what we actually use them for.

Bring back the lights that were actually pretty well suited for what we actually use them for and how we actually (would like to) hold them


----------



## pobox1475 (Jun 25, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> Most people use flashlights for their ability to light up the immediate surroundings yet most lights are overpowered and due to throw aren't as well suited for what we actually use them for.


 I too yearn for some of the good ole days. To this day can still not understand how I let a milk crate of great LP's go during a move. Must have thought new CD's would be all I would need  . Yes lights have changed (advanced). They are lighter, smaller and more efficient. I have had more than one of those old fashioned slider switches slide right off and never go back on. The big 9v lanterns were a joke to me. Not nearly worth the weight to output ratio. I did have fun with one removing the head, installing a plunger switch and mini siren. Should have seen my sisters face when she opened my room door to come in when I told her not to :hahaha: . Anyway back on track... Some of the old stuff was well made and would be nice to have from a nostalgic point. I do have to disagree with your quoted point. Most of todays lights have multiple output modes and I for one would hate to give up the blinding modes even though they are seldom utilized. Better to _have and not need, than need and not have._ If you were to take a look at and hold some modern lights or better yet post some requirements if you need a light I strongly feel you may find one that is close to ideal for you. Please don't take this as any form of attack as it is simply my established thoughts from being a Flashaholic all my life.







That pretty blue light although not lacking majorly in available light was always *in the car* when I really needed it.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 26, 2011)

No offense taken at all. What I meant by that quote was that light heads are bigger and heavier than they need to be because reflector diameter is needed primarily for throw. Many times we don't actually use lights for throw and could therefore do without the big heads.

A handshake grip is actually more comfortable for most of us most of the time and yet most lights have the tail cap clicky rather than a side button, rotating ring or whatever.

I don't really want an old magnetic sliding switch 2 D cell light however...or a 9V floating monster either 

I'm glad we now have varying brightness levels as well. In the past they weren't needed because lights weren't bright


----------

